# Two Ocean Scenes WIP



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Have to wait for the rocks to dry to do anymore on these.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like a "Still loading" image >.<

Let's wait :3


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What does :3 mean?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

It's a face. Like xD >.< ^^  =) ^_^ u.u 

I use it to represent enthusiasm about something I like


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have always loved how you paint rocks Terry. They are stunning. I wouldn't change a single thing to them.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Chanda. Rocks are pretty easy to do all you have to do is blob down the paint...and maybe think about the shadows while you are doing it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*First on done?*

Here it is. I can handle it, please give a real critique, especially if you know how I can improve it. Do you feel the composition is good? What could I have done to make it better? Do you think the colors are correct? Does it look somewhat real -- not trying for photo real -- just stylistic real. 

_(This may look familiar, I did do this composition before (slightly different) and it sold. In fact all my ocean pictures sold so I thought I'd make some more.) _


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow! i love it!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Luna. 

My other ocean paintings will have water pretty much like this one has, so If you see a way to improve it, I would appreciate knowing it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Second one done?*

Just finished the second 11 x 14 Ocean Scene. I'm very happy with this one. I feel that it evokes an emotion, but I'm not sure what emotion. :vs_worry:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL..Well it certainly doesn't evoke a sense of calm to me. I really like how you are willing and able to tackle about any subject matter. Your ocean scenes are quite lovely.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I love your use of color in all your paintings, nice and bold! Your composition has improved greatly since I have joined the forum. 

Somehow your water/ocean still looks a little "stiff". I am not even sure how, it is just the way it strikes me. Maybe too abrupt? Maybe it's just me. After all, you have been selling them!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan and Chanda.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Add shading*

I put in some shadows from the rocks.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

You just.. PFFF blow my mind with this paintings


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you FanKi. :laugh:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so in love with them Terry!! >< can I have them for free?  teehee!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

:surprise: One is already sold. I'm just waiting for it to dry and seal it to ship it off. 

I'm really sorry Luna I promised my husband I will not be giving away any more of my pictures except to very close relatives. :laugh: He wants to get some of the investment back from all the supplies I buy.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Yah I know.. I was just kidding..


----------

